# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquete antidepresiva Tros Radar

## Ronald68

Tros radar is benieuwd naar uw ervaringen met antidepressiva. Hiervoor hebben we een enquête opgesteld die (ex-)gebruikers van antidepressiva kunnen invullen om zo hun ervaringen met ons te delen. Voor meer informatie over dit onderwerp kunt ons interview met psychiater Bram Bakker bekijken. 

Vul de enquête in

----------


## Petra717

Dank hiervoor Ronald!

----------


## Debbie32

Ingevuld  :Smile: 

groetjes

----------


## elmolinake

heb de enquete ingevuld .  :Smile: 
Groetjes

----------


## suzieq2706

Ik heb de enquete ook ingevuld, want bij mij maakt Paroxetine (Seroxat) meer kapot dan me lief is.
Grt. suzanne

----------

